# الْـوَحـش القـآدم '' 2010 Hyundai Genesis Coupe



## طارق حسن محمد (24 مايو 2010)

× 2010 Hyundai Genesis Coupe 2.0T R-Spec × هيوندآي تصدر أخيرا ً سيارتها الجديد Genesis الـ كوبية الرآئعة حيث صنعت لجميع الاسوآق و تلبيتا ً لرغبات العملآء في سيارة حديثة رياضية تعطي كل ما يتطلبة السآئق العصري و بأسعآء معقولة حيث أصبحت أكثر وضوحا ً من السابق مع بعض التحسينآت علي جميع أجزآء السيآرة و تزويدها بأحدث التكنولوجيا الممكنة لسيارة كوبية نآجحة حيث ستبدأ المبيعات بقاعدة أسعـآر 22750 $ ، التصميم الخـآرجي لم يتغير كثيرا ً و لكن تم تغيير المصد الامامي و الخلفي و ذلك لاعطـآئها مظهرا ً أكثر جاذبية و رياضية من الاجـيآل السابقة مع تزويدها بحسآسات جانبية و كمرآ للرؤية الخلفية مع مصآبيح بثقنية LED و كذلك تأتي بتجهيزآت و خيآرآت كثيرة كـ لـون الدآخلية و الخآرجية و أيظا ً تم التعديل علي سقف السيآرة فـي خفض قليلا ً و ذلك لتوفير قيـآدة ديناميكية سلسة و سهلة علي السـآئق بشكل عـآم السيارة حآئزة علي عدة جـوآئز و أهما جائزة أفضل أنظمة السلامة و الامـآن التي تتمتع بها هذة السيآرة و من أهم الانظمة التي جـآئت في هذآ الجيل هو نظآم الـ R-Spec الذي يعطي تماسك كبير و ثبات و إستقرآر ملحوظ عند الطرقآت و علبة تروس حديثة مكونة من 6 سرعات أيظا ً تأتي الـ Genesis بقاعدة عجـلآت أطول قياس 111.0×182.3 إنش و بإطـآرآت مصنوعة من الالمنيوم المقوم للصدأ قيـآس 19 بوصة و تزويدها بتعليق ممتـآز بالدفـع بالعجـلات الامامية . أما بالنسبة للمحـرك المحسن بسعة 2.0 لتر مزود بشـآحن توربو شـآرغيد بنظـام الحقن المباشر للوقود المحرك المصنوع من الالمنيوم و ألياف الكاربون يتألف من 6 أسطوآنات في خـط مستقيم على شكـل حرف V مزود بـ 16 صمام من نوع DOHC يستطيع هذآ المحرك توليد قوة حصانية تبلغ الـ 210 حصان عند 6000 دورة في الدقيقة و 223 رطل / قدم من عـزم الدورآن عند 2000 دورة في الدقيقة و يتميز هذآ المحـرك بالقـوة الكبيرة بفضل التحسينات الجذرية التي قامت بها شركة هيوندآى ، يستطيع هذآ المحـرك التسارع من 0 إلي 60 ميلا بالساعة في غضـون 6.8 ثانية فقط و من 0 إلي 100 ميل بالساعة في غضـون 17.8 ثانية ، و تبلغ السـرعة القصوي لـ Hyundai Genesis بـ 144 ميـل في الساعة يمتلك هذآ المحرك الكفـآءة اللازمة حيث يقدر إستهلاكة للوقـود بحوآلي 21 ميل بالغالون الوآحـد في المدينة و 30 ميل بالغالـون الوآحـد عند الطرقـات السريعة ، من دون شك سيـآرة قوية تستطيـع أن تنـآفس نسيان 370Z و الفـورد موستينغ و أيظا ً شيفرولية كـامارو . لمن ستكون الافضلية ..!! 









































































منقول


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (25 مايو 2010)

شكرآ لمرورك اخي الكريم


----------

